# Harry wins at Paignton Ch Show



## pommum (Jun 16, 2008)

Well I am totally over the moon today as my little boy Harry won his first Best Puppy in Breed at a Championship Show I am so proud of him, but to top off the day his litter sister Daranash Jelly Belly won best puppy bitch too, so they were up against each other for best puppy but Harry just piped his sister to the top post bless him.

Thought I would let every one know as Ia mso proud of my to little pups.

Take care

Sarah


----------



## barneythore (Jul 11, 2009)

well done no wonder you over the moon


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Well done Harry and Jelly.

Oh and of course you Sarah


----------



## dipdog (Jan 24, 2009)

well done harry and jelly........................


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

Wow well done, sounds like you had a great day 

We missed are class!!


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Well done and congrats xx


----------



## davehyde (Jul 13, 2009)

wow wtg....


----------



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)

great you must be sooo proud


----------



## lurcherchamp (Aug 4, 2009)

Well done. Hope You win again


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Way to Go Sarah You sure had a Great Day


----------



## pommum (Jun 16, 2008)

It was a great day out along drive but well worth it. He has come close to best puppy twice before and always beaten at the last min, so I was chuffed to bits with him for ths win. I am gonna try and concentrate on Toot now for a couple of Ch shows as she is the only dog out of my show dogs now left to qualify for Crufts, so I have her out at City of Birmingham although she is now in Junior so no chance her doing Harry's win.

Thankyou

Take care
Sarah


----------



## aurora (Aug 16, 2008)

well done Sarah and congratulations to Harry & Jelly


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

well done to you i did the same with my lad i'm over the moon.


----------



## pommum (Jun 16, 2008)

dexter said:


> well done to you i did the same with my lad i'm over the moon.


Well done to you too. It was such a lovely day and to have littler siblings win the top puppy honours in the breed was lovely.

Take care
Sarah


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

dexter said:


> well done to you i did the same with my lad i'm over the moon.


Well done to you too


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

pommum said:


> Well done to you too. It was such a lovely day and to have littler siblings win the top puppy honours in the breed was lovely.
> 
> Take care
> Sarah


sure was a great day..... shame about the weather is was dreadful on Monday


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Luvdogs said:


> Well done to you too


thank you.lol love the nose on your dog BTW x


----------



## waggytailsstore (Mar 22, 2009)

Well done sarah, thats really fabulous, well done Harry and Sally, bet you're really proud of them. All the best


----------



## kimpom (Aug 9, 2009)

Well done Harry! and Sarah!
Jelly says ' Just wait til next time'! 
Kim
Kimimela Pomeranians


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## pommum (Jun 16, 2008)

kimpom said:


> Well done Harry! and Sarah!
> Jelly says ' Just wait til next time'!
> Kim
> Kimimela Pomeranians


Harry says bring it on little sis!

take care

Sarah


----------

